# What's this alchemy? (Odr1 inside)



## paulojcduarte (Dec 13, 2021)

Dan Electros energy is much warmer and smoother, are we into something like hifi 3k power cables? 

On a more serious note, nobleman or pro10 green? Read some love for Aion Andromeda here also.


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 13, 2021)

Not a fan of the protein green having built it.


----------



## DAJE (Dec 14, 2021)

Confirmation bias

TL/DR: A lot of people strongly believe that they can hear things which are in fact entirely imaginary. And some people encourage these beliefs because they can make a tidy profit selling imaginary things to fools.

EDIT: Also, an "expert" like that being apparently unaware that there are cheap adapters that allow you to run any 9V pedal off a battery... tells you all you need to know.


----------



## paulojcduarte (Dec 14, 2021)

Thx for the replies

ADAOCE, any experience with the real or the Nobleman? To compare


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 14, 2021)

paulojcduarte said:


> Thx for the replies
> 
> ADAOCE, any experience with the real or the Nobleman? To compare


No experience with the ODR or the nobleman but I know it has more gain on tap and I like what I hear from other videos. It’s actually not terrible just pretty low gain and it really does create a nice sound when added to the blue side but as a dual pedal it takes up too much space to be worth it in my opinion. I might give it a bit more time but in the over saturated world (pun intended) of drive pedals it’s getting dumped as a dual pedal.


----------



## twbaucom (Jan 2, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> Not a fan of the protein green having built it.


Out of curiousity, what did you not like about the Pro-10 Green? I just built one too and at first thought I had an issue but on second checking, maybe it just isn’t my cup of tea.


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 2, 2022)

twbaucom said:


> Out of curiousity, what did you not like about the Pro-10 Green? I just built one too and at first thought I had an issue but on second checking, maybe it just isn’t my cup of tea.


This is a bit embarrassing but I actually put a 2N5458 instead of a 2N5457 by accident. Shouldn’t have made a huge difference I think because it’s just for the input buffer I believe but it did. It sounds much better now. It actually has some grit to it. I think the biggest problem is the lack of gain. I know they used a lower resistance gain pot in the protein but my pedal really doesn’t sound like any demos I’ve heard. The blue side is awesome but for some reason the green needs the gain knob dimed and a hot pickup to sound really great. 

Redeemable quality as a dual overdrive though is that it acts as a boost to the blue side and does act like a second channel I just find that I almost never use it by itself


----------



## twbaucom (Jan 2, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> This is a bit embarrassing but I actually put a 2N5458 instead of a 2N5457 by accident. Shouldn’t have made a huge difference I think because it’s just for the input buffer I believe but it did. It sounds much better now. It actually has some grit to it. I think the biggest problem is the lack of gain. I know they used a lower resistance gain pot in the protein but my pedal really doesn’t sound like any demos I’ve heard. The blue side is awesome but for some reason the green needs the gain knob dimed and a hot pickup to sound really great.
> 
> Redeemable quality as a dual overdrive though is that it acts as a boost to the blue side and does act like a second channel I just find that I almost never use it by itself


Interesting! I have almost too much gain out of mine. Maybe I need to double check my Q1 and Q2. 

I’m guessing you don’t have any issue with top end/treble?


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 2, 2022)

twbaucom said:


> Interesting! I have almost too much gain out of mine. Maybe I need to double check my Q1 and Q2.
> 
> I’m guessing you don’t have any issue with top end/treble?


No not at all


----------



## Grubb (Jan 3, 2022)

ODR-1s are my favourite drives. I like my Nobleman a lot, but sometimes it can get boomy, so I've made myself some PCBs of the ODR-1 circuit with added bass control pretty much like the Andromeda. Going to populate the board for testing tomorrow.🤞

This thread has made me doubt my desire for the Pro-10 Green... The ODR-1 circuit is pretty well balanced, I'm not sure I'd like or use a lower gain version.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 3, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Confirmation bias
> 
> TL/DR: A lot of people strongly believe that they can hear things which are in fact entirely imaginary. And some people encourage these beliefs because they can make a tidy profit selling imaginary things to fools.
> 
> EDIT: Also, an "expert" like that being apparently unaware that there are cheap adapters that allow you to run any 9V pedal off a battery... tells you all you need to know.


Kind of like when pedal makers describe their stuff as having "magic" diodes and shit. Nothing magical about them. But tell that to the gear head who is absolutely convinced that spending $5000 on a specific pedal is a good idea.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 3, 2022)

Only way this would make sense is if the pedal in question had a messed up circuit and was running different voltages between battery vs power adapter. So, if you normally run a standard 9v and then you plugin in a power adapter into the same 9v connector, it's possible that it's adding a bit more voltage to the signal which could potentially warm up the signal some.


----------



## paulojcduarte (Jan 3, 2022)

Grubb said:


> ODR-1s are my favourite drives. I like my Nobleman a lot, but sometimes it can get boomy, so I've made myself some PCBs of the ODR-1 circuit with added bass control pretty much like the Andromeda. Going to populate the board for testing tomorrow.🤞
> 
> This thread has made me doubt my desire for the Pro-10 Green... The ODR-1 circuit is pretty well balanced, I'm not sure I'd like or use a lower gain version.



So for with my skill set I should get an Andromeda kit


----------

